# Free Betta Commisions!



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I have decided to do 5 free betta commissions (might do more later) to make a little portfolio so I can do real commissions for cheap to help fund my 75 gallon project. I will be doing a sketch then bringing it into photoshop and illustrator to finalize the outline and color. First come, first serve. One betta per person right now. Please include photo(s) of your betta and his or her name. 

Flint


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if you want to can you do either one of my boys i don't mind which one*:**)*
if your rather not just say *NO!!!* lol 

Igneel is a very aggressive VT who bites his own fins
Attached Images








or Ellis is a cowardly EE betta


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Indigo Betta
2.
3.
4.
5.

I'll get right on it, Indigo Betta! Please do be patient. This can be a moderately lengthy process, not to mention I have a lot of doctors appointments and such.


----------



## DatBetta (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my boy with no name


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Indigo Betta
2. DatBetta
3.
4.
5.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I would love one of Stetson if you don't mind. Thanks!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Indigo Betta
2. DatBetta
3. Cowboy
4. 
5.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Could you please do one of Royal? ^_^


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Indigo Betta
2. DatBetta
3. Cowboy
4. Madmonahan
5.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Could you do my Pigg?


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

1. Indigo Betta
2. DatBetta
3. Cowboy
4. Madmonahan
5. Elsewhere

I'm full, everyone.


----------

